# Munich/München and Bavaria, Germany



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Here we go further

40.









41.









42.









43.









44.
Kaufingerstrasse, one of the main shopping streets in Munich









45.









46.









47.
Protesters staging a show against Iran's regime. "Nein zur Islamischen Republik! Nein zur Islamischen Republik!" (or something very similar) they shouted... "nein zur Islam!" some girl in the crowd accompanied... oops... this was not meant to happen. In the end of the day, it's all about freedom of speech









48.









49.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.
Escalator to/from U-Bahn









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.
Is it just me or the back lights of the new E class look like those of Lexus GS? I've heard talks of Lexus copying MB in the 90's... but MB copying Lexus?









62.









63.









64.
S-Bahn train









65.
Information screen in S-Bahn


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice pictures! Definately the best looking big German city.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Htay9500 said:


> Audi A5 with sport kit (can't tell though if its a S5 or not).
> 
> To the OP: As a car-admirer myself, how are the E-class taxis like over there?


 
Oh yes, I overlooked the fact that it's a 3 door. True, it's an A5 or S5. I see more S5s here in Johannesburg than other version of A5.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Pansori said:


> umm, it can't be audi A4 for one reason - all Audi A4's have 4 doors while this one obviously has less than that. So that is Audi A5 (or S5? I'm not an expert enough to tell)... Anyways A5/S5, in my opinion is by far the best looking Audi (except R8)... just soooo beautiful and sexy... and a little evil. The most recent A4 is also a stunningly beautiful car leaving MB C class and BMW3 faaar behind when it comes to sexiness and design. In fact, we rented one and traveled to the Alps and Innsbruck. It drives so nicely too. Audi all the way!


I realised that later. The new E class is a stunner.


Thanks for the stunning pics.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Pule and others. 

Btw, I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves cars over here


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

66.
Autobahn in/near Munich under reconstruction... road works seemed very common in Bavaria (including Munich itself). It takes some sacrifices to keep the excellent quality of German roads. And that's indeed what they are. Driving was a great pleasure









67.
The ultra-sexy Allianz Arena stadium... in my opinion, one of the best looking stadiums in Europe and, indeed, the world. Too bad we couldn't find a place to stop and wait for the dark to come when (?) the building is lit up with glowing colors










68.
The sexy Audi A4 2L TDI Avant which we rented for a day to drive around the city and the Alps to the south... I would normally not rent such a car (eh, can't really afford it, there are way cheaper options) but it was 101% worth it. A truly magnificient machine with amazing interior quality, ease of driving, comfort, functionality, power and, not least importantly, fuel efficiency. I calculated that on average it consumed just over 6L of diesel per 100km while driving on steep mountain roads, speeding well over 140km/h on autobahns with AC, Satnav, headlights and radio constantly on for the whole day... in other words, we didn't give a damn about saving fuel. Something for the American car makers to think about, eh? 









69.









70.









71.
Victory Arch









72.
MB Citaro is one of the most common buses that are used for public transportation. Indeed, you can find those all accross Europe from London to Vilnius









73.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

74.
Belgrade Street









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.
U-Bahn









81.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

82.
Map of urban rail network (S-Bahn + U-Bahn). You can see how vast and comprehensive the system is









The following pictures are from BMW Welt. Too bad the BMW Museum was closed (Monday)...

83.









84.









85.
Model of a carbon-neutral hydrogen engine









86.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

87.
BMW Welt. A must-see for those who like German cars and BMW









88.









89.









90.









91.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Views from the Olympiaturm communications tower with an open viewing deck at 182m

92.
Part of the inner ring-road









92.









93.









94.









95.
BMW Headquarters


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wow! I love the last two photos...really amazing!


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Pansori, you captured the essence of the city very well, an excellent compilation! I also enjoyed reading your analogy of comparing Munich to Singapore, the similarities in infrastructure and cleanliness are indeed striking (Zurich or Hamburg also come to mind). The difference is that Munich embraces some wildness as well (especially the beer culture or the nudity you see everywhere in the Englische Garten). In Germany Munich actually has a very conservative reputation although neighborhoods such as the Glockenbachviertel or Schwabing are anything but that. Most importantly though, Munich's nearby lakes and mountains make it a place for all year round outdoor recreation (my #1 criteria).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great update! Especially like the car pics.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing! I've always said to myself that if I ever had the opportunity to live in Germany, I would choose Munich!


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Your thread is getting better and better. I particularly like the car related shots. They are just great. Keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I love Munich, it's a fantastic city and I don't think it's conservative at all. :banana:


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

Golden Age said:


> In Germany Munich actually has a very conservative reputation although neighborhoods


well not really a conservative reputation but "snobby, snooty and elitist".

sadly, there are no 100% english counterpart-names for munichs most common german bynames like, "schickeria" (kinda high society) or "bussi bussi gesellschaft."


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

craperskys said:


> well not really a conservative reputation but "snobby, snooty and elitist".


There is an element of truth to that stereotype as people take special pride in their traditions and some groups may even prefer to stay amongst themselves rather than mingle with any greenhorns. My experience in Munich has, however, been quite different. In fact, people tended to be quite hospitable, amicable and easygoing. There is no disputing that there is a lot of money splashing around that city (Vancouver or San Fran come to mind), but not to the point where it gets too extravagant.


----------

